

Ask HN: Continue with on-site after accepting offer from a different company? - bttf

I&#x27;ve been interviewing with two companies simultaneously; both are great places to work with interesting technologies.<p>Company A has made its offer to me and has given me an expiration of 5 days on the offer. It&#x27;s a great offer and I have negotiated it well. I am planning to accept it before the deadline ends.<p>Company B has scheduled an on-site where they will be flying me out to visit their offices. The scheduled on-site is AFTER the expiration for Company A&#x27;s offer (just 2 days after).<p>My initial reaction is to cancel the interview since I have already accepted the offer and can&#x27;t imagine an offer from Company B that could possibly top Company A&#x27;s offer. Simply put; Company A is located in a very exciting place while Company B is a little bit remote. I may get slightly higher pay at Company B, but living in Company A&#x27;s area is much more exciting and enticing to me.<p>A friend suggested continuing with the on-site since all the arrangements have been made and paid for and to use it as a learning experience&#x2F;networking opportunity. I agree that visiting their offices would be valuable for me to learn some of the technology their working on as it is pretty darn interesting.<p>Should I go ahead with the on-site with the intention of learning and networking, knowing that I will probably not be considering their offer (if they choose to make it)?
======
jgeorge
No. Don't waste their time, energy, and money to "network" if you have no
intention of taking their offer (if they even make one at all).

Arrangements "made and paid for" can be reused, it's not like they're going to
waste it if you don't go.

Also if company B competes with company A /at all/ and you go out there on
their dime to "learn some of the technology" and they find out you had already
accepted an offer from the other company before you even went out there,
you'll probably wind up with networking experience that would be better for
you not to have.

